# Lenoxx Sound Surround Sound system



## Real_Bullet

I bought a new Surround sound system which is named "Lenoxx Sound", when I hook the sound system up to my CPU it works perfectly, but when I plug it into the TV, it wont work, it has a Red and White Cable for the front R and L Audio, but it wont work whatsoever, anyone got any clues? the TV is a DVD/VCR Combo Magnavox.


----------



## bruiser

Do you have to go into the tv's menu to tell it to use external audio?


----------



## Real_Bullet

I looked in the menu and didnt see any sound options in it.


----------



## Real_Bullet

The TV I got is a;

Magnavox CT202MW8 20'" inch TV/VCR/DVD combo.

I heard the only way to get Surround Sound is use a Digital Cable Box, is that true?


----------



## dlovell

need to know code for lenoxx surround model ht3913 to work on a universal remote


----------

